# Wyndham Club Plus Preview Site



## Avislo (Mar 1, 2017)

Owner Care response extract on problems with the new site.

"I apologize if you have not receive a follow up from the IT department. The information was forwarded to the correct department and from my understanding they are to contact you directly when and if the problem is resolved.

I don’t know who the contact person who is assigned to work on that issue. However, the normal process is that they will correspond directly with you once that request is submitted ... the web service team number is 1-866-313-9062 ..."

Called the number.  IT not working preview site.  Only option is to keep refiling through the site feedback.

Called Owner Care back.  They explained the reason IT cannot help is that they do not have control of the site.  The site has been contracted out to a third party.

Does anyone know the name of the 3rd party and/or a means of calling them?

UPDATE:

*Owner Care advised case was closed* by Wyndham because they  cannot do anything.

Owner’s Care (Andrew) entered into their system that I was educated was the resolution.

At one point, the Rep indicated they were not reconizing two re-sale contracts in my account.  When I pointed out I have bought all Contracts from Wyndham, she back peddled on this point.

I hope people who be things from Wyndham directly are not in the process of have some of their contracts reclassified as re-sale and then use this as a basis for not showing the contracts under the ownership section.

Wyndham will not provide the name of the 3rd party contractor that holds the fate of contracts in their hands.

Wyndham Website Services (or whatever they call themselves) advises that I have to prove who I bought contracts from at some point.

It is not a good thing that people who have bought contracts from Wyndham are now going to have to prove that.

Has anyone else had a chance to look at the new site?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 1, 2017)

RCI New Website Comments.  Wonder if is the same group designing it.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rci-new-format-merged.249333/page-2#post-1977477

I would strongly suggest, in light of the recent round of account suspensions, that people who see "problems" with their account on the new sight do their best to get them resolved prior to the implementation of the new site.

Getting them resolved early might keep your account out of the next round of "fixes" from Wyndham's point of view.

The changes being made pursuant to the new site roll-out have begun.  They changed the Account name for my account on both the preview and existing account.

The active account now specifically labels a LLC agent and, for the most part, drops the LLC name from the "other owner" list when making a reservation.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 2, 2017)

A nice surprise, the old are you a robot test has been replaced by the preview site one in the existing system.


----------



## pagosajim (Mar 2, 2017)

Is Avislo the user known as lcml11 formerly known as RRLongwell?  I only ask because of the account name in the above (RRGLLC) , the recent membership, and a similarity in style of post.

Just saying...


----------



## Avislo (Mar 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if the new system is going to change the existing system where some of the ARPable resorts have inventory withheld for release at various other times?  Or, is all of it going to become available to ARP to otherwise qualified users via on-line booking?


----------



## nicemann (Mar 6, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Does anyone know if the new system is going to change the existing system where some of the ARPable resorts have inventory withheld for release at various other times?  Or, is all of it going to become available to ARP to otherwise qualified users via on-line booking?



No one knows anything for certain yet on the new system.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 6, 2017)

The pre-view site is not letting update my e-mail.  The old site still is letting me do it.  Anyone with similar problems that need to update e-mails may want to do it before the old site goes away.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 6, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The pre-view site is not letting update my e-mail.  The old site still is letting me do it.  Anyone with similar problems that need to update e-mails may want to do it before the old site goes away.



Have you ever considered that the preview site is not yet fully functional? You must have quite a bit of time on your hands to worry about such trivial details. Wish I had that kind of time!


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 6, 2017)

pagosajim said:


> Is Avislo the user known as lcml11 formerly known as RRLongwell?  I only ask because of the account name in the above (RRGLLC) , the recent membership, and a similarity in style of post.
> 
> Just saying...


Hmmm


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 7, 2017)

pagosajim said:


> Is Avislo the user known as lcml11 formerly known as RRLongwell?  I only ask because of the account name in the above (RRGLLC) , the recent membership, and a similarity in style of post.
> 
> Just saying...



Notice how your comment was completely ignored. You might be on to something. 

: D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 7, 2017)

pagosajim said:


> Is Avislo the user known as lcml11 formerly known as RRLongwell?  I only ask because of the account name in the above (RRGLLC) , the recent membership, and a similarity in style of post.
> 
> Just saying...



You could be onto something. Not no TUG newbie ... for sure. Plus 1 ...Oh yea ... 

Hi Robert!


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 7, 2017)

I thought something was off when my inbox filled up with meaningless PM's... but could not connect the dots


----------



## Avislo (Mar 8, 2017)

If the preview site is listing the wrong point of contact, this can be fixed by call the title department


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> If the preview site is listing the wrong point of contact, this can be fixed by call the title department


Only if due to today's modern technological society

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Mar 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> If the preview site is listing the wrong point of contact, this can be fixed by call the title department



Now that owner care has educated you Has whatever you were concerned about in your original post has been resolved.  Is everything good now? And are you telling me that if I have a concern with the preview site, I can get my concerns addressed by calling the title dept?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 8, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Now that owner care has educated you Has whatever you were concerned about in your original post has been resolved.  Is everything good now? And are you telling me that if I have a concern with the preview site, I can get my concerns addressed by calling the title dept?



Apparently some of them but not all them.  When pre-view rolled out, they changed the name on my account this is still unresolved.  Also, under the ownership section, not all contracts are being shown under each owner.  The number keeps changing and none of the numbers it provides are accurate.

To see what it is listing, I am getting a different number of contracts each time I click the ownership button.

It also is not showing the same number of contracts for each owner that it is reconizing.  The shifting number of contracts under the ownership section is also happening to other reconized owners.

UPDATE: Title is now saying the computer is shifting contracts around and sometimes owners are being dropped off.  This is due to computer updates to the system.  The regular account is being affected.

Changes to auto pay now working through pre-view site but not the one time payment feature.

Interesting enough, the ownership name they chose to change the account name to matches a screen name of a different TUG user.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Interesting enough, the ownership name they chose to change the account name to matches a screen name of a different TUG user.



OK, there's not much that makes me laugh out loud, but this one got me.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 8, 2017)

I am seeing a similar issue where each time I click the ownership link, I get a different contract. So I click the link once, and it shows my branson contract. If I click it again, it shows my Patriots place contract. It always show he PIC contract though. I only have one of those. One of the other two is resale and the other was purchased through Wyndham.  I hope I don't lose a contract when they switch us over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Mar 8, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I am seeing a similar issue where each time I click the ownership link, I get a different contract. So I click the link once, and it shows my branson contract. If I click it again, it shows my Patriots place contract. It always show he PIC contract though. I only have one of those. One of the other two is resale and the other was purchased through Wyndham.  I hope I don't lose a contract when they switch us over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I share your concern, I am pleased that in one of the discussions on the issue with Wyndham, that they tipped me off that at some point I may have to prove source of ownership.  I can do this but hope that if this is the phase that I have to go through to get the problem fixed, that we should just jump to it.  I have talked with title and confirmed that they do have the ability to review the contracts from their files or I can provide them copies.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 9, 2017)

Phone numbers can be updated on the pre-view site by updating it in the old system.  The reason the link for a one time payment is not working while the auto-pay link is is that the link for a one time payment Western Union is not working.  This maybe due to the instability in getting the right number of contracts showing in the Ownership section.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm confused, I thought the preview site was just that - a site that owners could log into and get a feel for the new, upcoming website. I assumed that not all functionality would be there, and I didn't think we would need to confirm our ownership details within that site. Did I miss something, or should I also check that the preview site has all my information entered correctly? I don't understand why that would be an owner's responsibility, it should be Wyndham's.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 9, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I'm confused, I thought the preview site was just that - a site that owners could log into and get a feel for the new, upcoming website. I assumed that not all functionality would be there, and I didn't think we would need to confirm our ownership details within that site. Did I miss something, or should I also check that the preview site has all my information entered correctly? I don't understand why that would be an owner's responsibility, it should be Wyndham's.


No you are spot on it is a preview.  The poster you are referencing is lacking cognitive thinking, and is absorbed in his circular thinking.  

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Mar 9, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I'm confused, I thought the preview site was just that - a site that owners could log into and get a feel for the new, upcoming website. I assumed that not all functionality would be there, and I didn't think we would need to confirm our ownership details within that site. Did I miss something, or should I also check that the preview site has all my information entered correctly? I don't understand why that would be an owner's responsibility, it should be Wyndham's.



When you have established a user profile, there are some word pictures towards the bottom of the page that go from one to the other.  If you want to make it stop on a specific message just click over the wanted words to read ect.

-One of the blurbs state:
-Get Registered
-Be one of the 1st to Register
-Set up your owner Profile
-*Confirm your Ownership Details *in your dashboard and explore

A feedback button is provided.  This is where Wyndham Corporate advises to put the information that is wrong or where you are having problems.

The regular site is advising people to register for the site also.

If you disregard their recommendations on checking your owner details information prior to the official roll-out, shame.  They tried.

If other threads on TUG are checked, I believe it has been well established that Wyndham computer data is not necessarily correct and that not so nice things can happen as a result, up to and including account suspensions while the account is reviewed.

A thought occurs to me that a great Wyndham defense if things like this continue is that Wyndham advised people to check their data, gave a means to identify problems, and they did not.


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 9, 2017)

The confirm part is so that you can experience the PREVIEW properly and so Wyndham can see how good, or in most cases how badly, the import of data has gone.  As bobbyoc23 said the site is so users can provide feedback to be used to make the new site fully functional on launch. Also Wyndham will not be able to require you to prove your source of ownership for deeds that they have already accepted into your account.  You are obsessing over the wrong things and confusing people in the process.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 9, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> No you are spot on it is a preview.  The poster you are referencing is lacking cognitive thinking, and is absorbed in his circular thinking.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk




welcome to the world of RRLongwell in Wyndhamland  


“Who in the world am I? Ah, that's the great puzzle.” 
― Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland

“I don't think...  
"then you shouldn't talk", said the Hatter.”

“Well, I never heard it before, but it sounds uncommon nonsense.” 
― Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland

“Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast.” 
― Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland

“have i gone mad?
im afraid so, but let me tell you something, the best people usualy are.” 
― Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland

“We're all mad here.” 
― Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland

"The hurrier I go, the behinder I get."
~ Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 9, 2017)

comicbookman said:


> You are obsessing over the wrong things and confusing people in the process.



Nothing new there...


----------



## Avislo (Mar 9, 2017)

For those who care to have significant errors in data on the preview site corrected, I was able to get the Account Name corrected through the Title Department.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 9, 2017)

Avislo said:


> If the preview site is listing the wrong point of contact, this can be fixed by call the title department


Here we go loopty loop


Avislo said:


> For those who care to have significant errors in data on the preview site corrected, I was able to get the Account Name corrected through the Title Department.


Here we go loopty lye

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Mar 9, 2017)

So, as of yesterday I am no longer able to log in to preview site,  I had been for months.  I keep getting LOGIN ERROR.


----------



## whitewater (Mar 11, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> So, as of yesterday I am no longer able to log in to preview site,  I had been for months.  I keep getting LOGIN ERROR.


just logged in - ownership section is limited b/c I cannot open up and see owned point/contract size.  Only contract numbers.  

Site is just slow....  But if I can book APR 13 mo. in advance I will forgize all downsides.  my 1hr calls to owner care are so much fun.......


----------



## Avislo (Mar 11, 2017)

On the preview site, after the phone number was updated, it got changed and the regular site no longer permits me to change anything relating to contact information.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 13, 2017)

Persistence pays off.  Got the contact info correct, again, at least until it changes again.

As a survivor of many attempts by Wyndham to force sale of some of my better contracts and other actions to take VIP from me through attempted or actual manipulation of computer date, I remain confident that correcting wrong date before roll out is a wise course of action and well worth the effort.

The main remaining focus is to:

Step 1:  get all contracts listed under at least one owner in the ownership section.
Step 2:  get all contracts listed under all member names that I have managed to get active.
Step 3:  get the balance of the owner entries on the old site their own member number and password.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 14, 2017)

whitewater said:


> just logged in - ownership section is limited b/c I cannot open up and see owned point/contract size.  Only contract numbers.
> 
> Site is just slow....  But if I can book APR 13 mo. in advance I will forgize all downsides.  my 1hr calls to owner care are so much fun.......



Did the site access problem work itself out?

I was doing a routine check tonight of the site.  I have to click multiple time to see what the highest number of contracts are.  While doing this, one popped up that listed the one contract that showed the owners of that contract and the points associated with the contract.  Could not make it do it again.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 15, 2017)

Even though I received written confirmation that the Account name problem was corrected for five of the contracts, It still reverts to a different name some of the time for certain things. 

The preview site is working as it relates to reservations using credit pool points updating to the preview site under the points section.


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 15, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The preview site is working as it relates to reservations using credit pool points updating to the preview site under the points section.



And when did it not?  As far as I can tell the points section has been working foe quite awhile.  You seem to be purposely trying to agitate people.  Please attempt to make your posts helpful rather than annoying.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 16, 2017)

From the Wyndham Newsletter: "... WEBSITE IS GETTING AN UPGRADE!
 ... before it officially launches *in the upcoming months.*"


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 16, 2017)

At some point you have to recognize that he is just talking to himself.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 17, 2017)

Avislo said:


> From the Wyndham Newsletter: "... WEBSITE IS GETTING AN UPGRADE!
> ... before it officially launches *in the upcoming months.*"




good point... the new site wont launch for a few months... we can stop obsessing about whether it works or not now


----------



## Avislo (Mar 17, 2017)

ronparise said:


> good point... the new site wont launch for a few months... we can stop obsessing about whether it works or not now



I, for one, do not mind keeping current on a daily basis for what is happening through the roll out and Wyndham's fixing of issues that emerge.  For the balance of the "we", what they do is up to them.

Maybe a on topic post on what you are seeing on the preview pages for your accounts?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 18, 2017)

As of today, per Wyndham Corporate, ARP reservations on-line is not expected to be part of the roll out of the new site.  They are expecting a information release shortly on what will be part of the site.


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 18, 2017)

Avislo said:


> As of today, per Wyndham Corporate, ARP reservations on-line is not expected to be part of the roll out of the new site.  They are expecting a information release shortly on what will be part of the site.



Do you hear Wyndham corporate in your head, or are they at the other end og the can and string setup?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 18, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I, for one, do not mind keeping current on a daily basis for what is happening through the roll out and Wyndham's fixing of issues that emerge.  For the balance of the "we", what they do is up to them.
> 
> Maybe a on topic post on what you are seeing on the preview pages for your accounts?


 I havent  bothered to log into the preview site


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 18, 2017)

Avislo said:


> As of today, per Wyndham Corporate, ARP reservations on-line is not expected to be part of the roll out of the new site.  They are expecting a information release shortly on what will be part of the site.



Per whom at Wyndham corporate?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 18, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Per whom at Wyndham corporate?



Per Web Site Development.  Anyone with with questions about their new site access or details or whatever should give them a call.  They appear to be the most helpful.  To get to them call Wyndham Reservations or Wyndham Customer Care and insist to speak with them directly.


----------



## whitewater (Mar 19, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Per Web Site Development.  Anyone with with questions about their new site access or details or whatever should give them a call.  They appear to be the most helpful.  To get to them call Wyndham Reservations or Wyndham Customer Care and insist to speak with them directly.


wow you must speak with people at wyndham who actually know what is going on.  everyone I speak with takes 3 hours only to side with me after an extensive review or manager/supervisor support....

I'll believe it when I see it.......


----------



## Avislo (Mar 20, 2017)

In my continuing back and forth over getting the proper name on a couple of my contracts and get the name of a different unrelated LLC off the effected contacts, Wyndham advises the system changes (presumably Voyager) have been going on for a few years.  That is why they will not permit re-stacking of where points are drawn from.  They also said that some people have gone to jail and/or fined.

One thing of passing interest, the representative indicated that they had been forwarding potential problem accounts up line and that last fall they did a update to staff letting them know of the results of there efforts.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2017)

Just to let you know, I'm not in jail, nor have I been fined. And I believe that I am in wyndhams eyes, one of the very few big problem, problem children they are dealing with in this suspensions thing.

I can also say the details of what Wyndham and I worked out as a resolution are known to only a very few Wyndham employees; certainly to none of the folks who interface with members


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 20, 2017)

The theater of the absurd continues... people going to jail or being fined... give me a break, April Fools is not for 10 days...

Just fear mongering.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not buying the jail thing either. MAYBE they try to sue someone  for the cost of the points they used that were not theirs. That's assuming that that person knowingly abused a bug in the system for their profit. I highly doubt it though. Just easier to kick them out of the program or if they have deeded property, make it so they can only make reservations at that property and no where else. Still, that's probably a stretch too. If they find someone knowingly took advantage of a bug, I'm sure they might try to scare them, but it would be difficult and costly to prosecute. I'm sure there are easier ways for Wyndham to deal with those people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Mar 21, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> The theater of the absurd continues... people going to jail or being fined... give me a break, April Fools is not for 10 days...
> 
> Just fear mongering.



Not April's fools to a person


Richelle said:


> Yeah, I'm not buying the jail thing either. MAYBE they try to sue someone  for the cost of the points they used that were not theirs. That's assuming that that person knowingly abused a bug in the system for their profit. I highly doubt it though. Just easier to kick them out of the program or if they have deeded property, make it so they can only make reservations at that property and no where else. Still, that's probably a stretch too. If they find someone knowingly took advantage of a bug, I'm sure they might try to scare them, but it would be difficult and costly to prosecute. I'm sure there are easier ways for Wyndham to deal with those people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Prosecutions do occur.

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/timeshare-news-and-scams


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 21, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Not April's fools to a person
> 
> 
> Prosecutions do occur.
> ...



Please. How does this demonstrate that a Wyndham member has gone to jail for some inappropriate action regarding their account?

Someone can only go to "jail" for a criminal offense. Not for violating the terms of a membership agreement. That would be a violation of their contract - which is a civil matter.

It never occurred to me that Sean Spicer might be a timeshare owner until I read your posts.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 21, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Not April's fools to a person
> 
> 
> Prosecutions do occur.
> ...



First, there is nothing about jail time in there. Second, it's the government suing a timeshare reseller. Not a company suing an individual person. The government agency has deeper pockets and doesn't care so much about how much it cost to prosecute. I highly doubt any one mega renter made millions off points that are NOT theirs. Megarenters generally own millions of points so they would have to have gotten many millions more, to make millions of dollars off points that are not theirs, and not points they own. Just because a two million point owner got eight million extra points doesn't mean they made a million dollars. Maybe Ronpraise will correct me if I'm wrong, but I have not seen any mega renter making millions of dollars on renting Just Wyndham reservations.  The article also does not talk about a timeshare owner being prosecuted. The plaintiff would have to prove that the owner knowingly abused the system before they can get a judgment in their favor. That would be difficult to prove unless the defendant literally told someone that they were using the glitch to make money. Again, not buying the jail time or even being fined. Either way, the article is comparing apples to oranges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Not April's fools to a person
> 
> 
> Prosecutions do occur.
> ...




the prosecutions you cite have nothing to do with the owners suspended  this past August. You might as well have posted a list of traffic tickets issued in Orlando to timeshare owners, to make your point


----------



## Avislo (Mar 22, 2017)

Avislo said:


> ... "
> 
> One thing of passing interest, the representative indicated that they had been forwarding potential problem accounts up line and that last fall they did a update to staff letting them know of the results of there efforts.



At least one of the Representatives confirmed they new of one mega renter.  A couple of them discuss matters relating to this site/changes taking place relating to actions of this person.  Do not be reluctant to discuss areas of concern with the more helpful staff members.  One of the comments relating to mega renters was quite interesting, this person indicated when they call in they tend not to give much information on what they did.  I thought that was funny

Update:  I can confirm that, indeed, the following poster's sphere of influence within Wyndham is wide.  It include some sales staff at resorts.  At one Resort, they thought I was him.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2017)

Avislo said:


> At least one of the Representatives confirmed they new of one mega renter.  A couple of them discuss matters relating to this site/changes taking place relating to actions of this person.  Do not be reluctant to discuss areas of concern with the more helpful staff members.  One of the comments relating to mega renters was quite interesting, this person indicated when they call in they tend not to give much information on what they did.  I thought that was funny



Im sure lots of the representatives know of one megarenter.... I would bet that most of them know of more than one.  and yes many of them follow TUG and I have been told by more than one that they follow my comments in particular.

Having said that, we suspendees dont give the the people you talk to any information because we cant talk to the people you talk to... Read AM1's and WJappraise's comments  (and mine)  We have been given a special phone number and a special email address to communicate with wyndham during the period of our suspension.. and all they do is to take messages to our "case managers"  Speaking only for myself, all I am allowed to say regarding the resolution of my suspension is "the parties have satisfactorily resolved our differences" Thats all I can say to you, thats all I can say to my wife, and thats all I can say to Wyndham employees I speak to

ive told you before that there are only a very small number of wyndham employees that know the whole story. And I can guarantee that no one you speak to is among that number

By all means, ask your questions, but know that the answers you get will not be complete


----------



## whitewater (Mar 22, 2017)

Avislo said:


> At least one of the Representatives confirmed they new of one mega renter.  A couple of them discuss matters relating to this site/changes taking place relating to actions of this person.  Do not be reluctant to discuss areas of concern with the more helpful staff members.  One of the comments relating to mega renters was quite interesting, this person indicated when they call in they tend not to give much information on what they did.  I thought that was funny
> 
> Update:  I can confirm that, indeed, the following poster's sphere of influence within Wyndham is wide.  It include some sales staff at resorts.  At one Resort, they thought I was him.




wow you know know a lot.  We should change your name to Deep Throat and you should write a book.  Amazing all that you know...

I just sit in awe and wonder at the BS you spin without any facts on a thread that is about a website that has yet to be released.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 22, 2017)

And here I thought a legitimate conversion was going on, wrong assumption.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 23, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Im sure lots of the representatives know of one megarenter.... I would bet that most of them know of more than one.  and yes many of them follow TUG and I have been told by more than one that they follow my comments in particular.
> 
> Having said that, we suspendees dont give the the people you talk to any information because we cant talk to the people you talk to... Read AM1's and WJappraise's comments  (and mine)  We have been given a special phone number and a special email address to communicate with wyndham during the period of our suspension.. and all they do is to take messages to our "case managers"  Speaking only for myself, all I am allowed to say regarding the resolution of my suspension is "the parties have satisfactorily resolved our differences" Thats all I can say to you, thats all I can say to my wife, and thats all I can say to Wyndham employees I speak to
> 
> ...



When I check this morning, my account name has been changed again, it went back a different LLC name that is the one that I appear to be in a tug of war with hopefully I will not lose the tug of war by the time the site roles out.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not sure I understand your problem but it sounds like something I was involved in a year or so ago.  I was getting mf bills for an LLC that I had no connection with. And I couldn't get the folks in finance to understand the account wasn't mine. So good luck with what you call a tug of war.  

Having said that I can't understand what your problem has to do with the preview site, much less the post of mine you quoted.  Or is the LLC you are mixed up with one of mine?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 23, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I'm not sure I understand your problem but it sounds like something I was involved in a year or so ago.  I was getting mf bills for an LLC that I had no connection with. And I couldn't get the folks in finance to understand the account wasn't mine. So good luck with what you call a tug of war.
> 
> Having said that I can't understand what your problem has to do with the preview site, much less the post of mine you quoted.  Or is the LLC you are mixed up with one of mine?



As it relates to the pre-view site, their position is problems rest with title (referring to how title et. al. handle what is title to whom) and the fixes have to come from them.  I do believe (rightly or wrongly) that the what I am going through is a result of the suspended account issues and the related groups within Wyndham and outside of Wyndham.

By the way, the company you indicated in a post that you thought was me is not.  It was not free advertising on my part and I deleted the post.  If you still think it was free advertising, you may want to delete your response which quoted me with the link.

It is still interesting that the way the account gets re-titling to is also a name that is used on TUG and shows up on the Internet as a company.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow! Hmmm...


----------



## Avislo (Mar 25, 2017)

Here is the best Wyndham definition of the Voyager Agent Desktop that I have seen:

"T h e Project Voyager Agent Desktop is so much more than new reservation software.  It will touch many owner-facing divisions across the company, including Owner Care, Reservations and Resort Management. But, Financial Services, Corporate Direct Sales, Inventory Management and others will use it too. When fully integrated, over 2,000 associates will use the Agent Desktop in some form."

A Quote from days gone by:  "Voyager required a redesign of Wyndham’s entire booking and reservation system. Part of an integrated content management system with web experience management (WEM), Crown delivered a better customer experience to Wyndham via the Interwoven TeamSite/LiveSite platform. Inefficiencies in the legacy system such as inaccurate booked and vacant rooms directly affected top line revenue, leading to higher call center costs and the weakening the customer experience. As a proven ebusiness solution provider, Crown’s leadership, project management, and implementation experience. All of this, coupled with an industry leading WEM platform, Interwoven, helped Voyager reached its final destination.

Hopefully, Wyndham and/or it's contractor for Voyager get enough feedback in the test phase to make significant improvements to Voyager the next generation."


----------



## whitewater (Mar 25, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Here is the best Wyndham definition of the Voyager Agent Desktop that I have seen:
> 
> "T h e Project Voyager Agent Desktop is so much more than new reservation software.  It will touch many owner-facing divisions across the company, including Owner Care, Reservations and Resort Management. But, Financial Services, Corporate Direct Sales, Inventory Management and others will use it too. When fully integrated, over 2,000 associates will use the Agent Desktop in some form."


Do you just find random threads to post random thoughts on or is there a reason you are sharing?


----------



## Richelle (Mar 25, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Here is the best Wyndham definition of the Voyager Agent Desktop that I have seen:
> 
> "T h e Project Voyager Agent Desktop is so much more than new reservation software.  It will touch many owner-facing divisions across the company, including Owner Care, Reservations and Resort Management. But, Financial Services, Corporate Direct Sales, Inventory Management and others will use it too. When fully integrated, over 2,000 associates will use the Agent Desktop in some form."
> 
> ...



I'm not questioning you, but I'm curious as to where you saw that. Is it on their website or a news release?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Mar 25, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I'm not questioning you, but I'm curious as to where you saw that. Is it on their website or a news release?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Mar 25, 2017)

For the quote you mentioned try the following link.

http://www.nxtbook.com/fx/save/flus...e/wyndham_connections_201301.pdf&size=2891499

pages 12 and 13.

The following pertains to sourcing of the the other quote.  I could not get the line to work right using copy paste.  This is from a Crown Partner's web site.

*Wyndham Vacation Ownership, the World's Largest Vacation Ownership Company, Seeks to Improve Customer Experience with Crown*
If this is starting to sound like a timeshare pitch, contact us immediately. We all need customers, and delivering a positive experience to our clients requires equal parts creativity and skill, much like it takes to deliver a stunning timeshare presentation to an audience just looking for the cookies.
*The Chosen One*
Wyndham Vacation Ownership (WVO), a member of Wyndham Worldwide, sought to improve customer experience through a complete overhaul of its reservation and booking system, code name Voyager, which included the implementation of an advanced web content management system on Interwoven. WVO chose Crown to lead the web program because of its significant experience in enterprise Web Experience Management migrations, upgrades, and integrations.

*Voyager - Defined as a Journey, Travel or Passage*
Voyager required a redesign of Wyndham’s entire booking and reservation system. Part of an integrated content management system with web experience management (WEM), Crown delivered a better customer experience to Wyndham via the Interwoven TeamSite/LiveSite platform. Inefficiencies in the legacy system such as inaccurate booked and vacant rooms directly affected top line revenue, leading to higher call center costs and the weakening the customer experience. As a proven ebusiness solution provider, Crown’s leadership, project management, and implementation experience. All of this, coupled with an industry leading WEM platform, Interwoven, helped Voyager reached its final destination.
*Moving the Experience to Mobile*
Crown is expanding its eBusiness footprint across WVO into the mobile space and is currently working to deliver a better sales experience via the iPad. The mobile application created, streamlines the timeshare process for sales agents.  It allows for proposals to be easily created and shared with the client while onsite at timeshare locations. Now, if only Crown could reduce the length of time it took to sit through a timeshare sales presentation.

I am working on the premise that Thank-You cards from people who have/are experiencing problems with the booking/reservation system since the roll-out of this portion of Voyager can send them to Crown Partners.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 25, 2017)

Avislo said:


> For the quote you mentioned try the following link.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/fx/save/flus...e/wyndham_connections_201301.pdf&size=2891499
> 
> ...



"Ringing in 2013 with Project Voyager

A New Year is always synonymous with new beginnings – and for WVO, 2013 will be no different as we look forward to the launch of Project Voyager."

lulz. Seems timely.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 26, 2017)

whitewater said:


> Do you just find random threads to post random thoughts on or is there a reason you are sharing?



The reason(s) I am sharing is that the roll out of Voyager as it relates to the Booking and Reservations Systems in 2013 with related changes to use year dates, changes to the Member's directory etc. affect many people.  According to posts in a number of other threads relating to known issues such as re-alignment of use year dates, limitations on number of reservations that can be made at a single resort at the same time, roll-over of regular year use year points, roll-over of credit year points for credit pool years, having more points in a account that Wyndham thinks should be there, the ability of Wyndham to just impose restrictions on the account relating to ability to sell contracts use points guest certificates etc., Wyndham's lack of meaningful communications relating to Voyager and fixing problems that it has caused and may still be causing, etc.

The restriction of the ability to sell one or more contacts maybe awaiting the roll-out of the Title component.

The Spearman case was settled, terms apparently not public.  It involved some issues relating to Voyager.  This case went many years.  Do not know if this settlement is causing some burps in the Voyager roll out and does not suggest any quick resolutions.

https://www.law360.com/articles/634908/wyndham-blasts-sanctions-bid-in-timeshare-contract-row

https://www.plainsite.org/dockets/n...n-et-al-v-wyndham-vacation-resorts-inc-et-al/


----------



## whitewater (Mar 26, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The reason(s) I am sharing is that the roll out of Voyager as it relates to the Booking and Reservations Systems in 2013 with related changes to use year dates, changes to the Member's directory etc. affect many people.  According to posts in a number of other threads relating to known issues such as re-alignment of use year dates, limitations on number of reservations that can be made at a single resort at the same time, roll-over of regular year use year points, roll-over of credit year points for credit pool years, having more points in a account that Wyndham thinks should be there, the ability of Wyndham to just impose restrictions on the account relating to ability to sell contracts use points guest certificates etc., Wyndham's lack of meaningful communications relating to Voyager and fixing problems that it has caused and may still be causing, etc.


ok.....


----------



## Avislo (Mar 27, 2017)

This is the first time I have noticed this happen.  The account name is correct on the current Website but the point of contact on the pre-view site is showing the other corporation name.

Clicking on the subgroup of the Wyndham Club Plus (PIC, Access, Select, etc.) now shows the following for a few, but not all, of the contracts.

USE YEAR END DATE
December 31st
POINTS OWNED
XXX,000
CONTRACT DETAILS
Converted Fixed Week
OWNERS
  4 Owners Listed
HOME RESORT




Wyndham Westwinds
North Myrtle Beach,


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Avislo said:


> This is the first time I have noticed this happen.  The account name is correct on the current Website but the point of contact on the pre-view site is showing the other corporation name.
> 
> Clicking on the subgroup of the Wyndham Club Plus (PIC, Access, Select, etc.) now shows the following for a few, but not all, of the contracts.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronparise (Mar 27, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 3520




how did you do that ... took a picture of me from 1969 and projected how Id look today


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 27, 2017)

ronparise said:


> how did you do that ... took a picture of me from 1969 and projected how Id look today



Hahaha!!  That pic of you is from a long time ago!! Somebody asked me if my pic was a "selfie"!!!!  Seriously, though, this "thumbsup" guy just reminds me of "Avislo" or one of his many aliases...


----------



## ronparise (Mar 27, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Hahaha!!  That pic of you is from a long time ago!! Somebody asked me if my pic was a "selfie"!!!!  Seriously, though, this "thumbsup" guy just reminds me of "Avislo" or one of his many aliases...


That pic is from almost 50 years ago.

I've got a post coming with the title "old age ain't for sissies" recounting the day I've had today. Lots of drugs, then and now


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 27, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Hahaha!!  That pic of you is from a long time ago!! Somebody asked me if my pic was a "selfie"!!!!  Seriously, though, this "thumbsup" guy just reminds me of "Avislo" or one of his many aliases...





ronparise said:


> That pic is from almost 50 years ago.
> 
> I've got a post coming with the title "old age ain't for sissies" recounting the day I've had today. Lots of drugs, then and now



  Glenlivet is my remedy of choice....!


----------



## Avislo (Mar 28, 2017)

Regarding the account suspensions and related issues (i.e. restrictions etc.) a poster to TUG said "My best guess is that they can't wrap things up until after voyager is rolled out":  Hopefully, this experienced person is correct and it fixes the restriction issues affecting me (mostly sales staff imposed) and what I believe to be hacking of my account.

Cannot help but note that one component of the Voyager Roll-Out involves Corporate Sales, with any luck at all this will give them more control over the outlying Sales offices in a positive manner.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Regarding the account suspensions and related issues (i.e. restrictions etc.) a poster to TUG said "My best guess is that they can't wrap things up until after voyager is rolled out":  Hopefully, this experienced person is correct and it fixes the restriction issues affecting me (mostly sales staff imposed) and what I believe to be hacking of my account.
> 
> Cannot help but note that one component of the Voyager Roll-Out involves Corporate Sales, with any luck at all this will give them more control over the outlying Sales offices in a positive manner.


----------



## whitewater (Mar 28, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 3529


Epic huge thumbs up.  

Love it....  his posts relate to nothing and have no substance or bearing on reality.  Only speculation and conjecture....


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Regarding the account suspensions and related issues (i.e. restrictions etc.) a poster to TUG said "My best guess is that they can't wrap things up until after voyager is rolled out":  Hopefully, this experienced person is correct and it fixes the restriction issues affecting me (mostly sales staff imposed) and what I believe to be hacking of my account.
> 
> Cannot help but note that one component of the Voyager Roll-Out involves Corporate Sales, with any luck at all this will give them more control over the outlying Sales offices in a positive manner.




Wow.  In a previous post I referred to to you as  a conspiracy theorist. When I said it I was exaggerating to make a point. Looks like I was onto something

Voyager is, according to Wyndham, an inventory control and reservations system. And that's what I think it is

And the problem of extra points that caused Wyndham to suspend a number of accounts is, at least in part, an inventory control problem

I think Wyndham thinks the new inventory control system will solve this inventory control problem. 

your account hasn't been suspended so my speculation dosent go to your problems (whatever they are)   I doubt that sales has restricted your account but if they have, I don't see voyager solving anything for you

And I don't see any connection between sales and voyager.   What do you see?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 28, 2017)

Answering Ron's Question in the above Post: Wyndham's own words:

"T h e Project Voyager Agent Desktop is so much more than new reservation software.  It will touch many owner-facing divisions across the company, including Owner Care, Reservations and Resort Management. But, Financial Services, Corporate Direct Sales, Inventory Management and others will use it too. When fully integrated, over 2,000 associates will use the Agent Desktop in some form."

And the wisdom of the quoted poster above (That would have been you).


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Answering Ron's Question in the above Post: Wyndham's own words:
> 
> "T h e Project Voyager Agent Desktop is so much more than new reservation software.  It will touch many owner-facing divisions across the company, including Owner Care, Reservations and Resort Management. But, Financial Services, Corporate Direct Sales, Inventory Management and others will use it too. When fully integrated, over 2,000 associates will use the Agent Desktop in some form."
> 
> And the wisdom of the quoted poster above (That would have been you).



You are reading way too much into that public relations statement you quoted.  This statement was made to convince The Wyndham Worldwide Corporation to continue pouring money into the black hole that Voyager had become.   


no doubt  sales will use it.. to help them do their job of sales, 

I assume sales will be able to use it (just as they use the current reservations system) to see your history and to find "problems"  with your account  that can be solved with the purchase of more points.  

I dont think that sales will be able to use it to impose restrictions on you or your account, any more than they can use the current system to impose restrictions. 

nor will it allow the corporate sales staff to control the sales staff at the resort.  Both are (or should be) under the control of the sales  executives at the corporate level.  but as we all know, there is no control. or at least there wasnt any under Franz Hanning (the salesman that became CEO)  Now that he is gone perhaps wyndham will change sales tactics, or maybe hes gone because he wouldnt change sales tactics.  But to say that Voyager is the tool to make changes in sales tactics  is a stretch, i think)


So the the question becomes (at least my question is)  What the heck are you up to?..  whats the agenda you are trying to promote?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 28, 2017)

ronparise said:


> You are reading way too much into that public relations statement you quoted.  This statement was made to convince The Wyndham Worldwide Corporation to continue pouring money into the black hole that Voyager had become.
> 
> 
> no doubt  sales will use it.. to help them do their job of sales,
> ...



No agenda and I would not bet sales cannot impose restrictions, they did in my case.  All people are seeing with the Fall Account Suspensions is the use of restrictions has been expanded significantly.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2017)

Avislo said:


> No agenda and I would not bet sales cannot impose restrictions, they did in my case.  All people are seeing with the Fall Account Suspensions is the use of restrictions has been expanded significantly.




Again. What the heck are you talking about?  What happened in August to me and others that have posted here is significantly different than anything that has happen since I've been an owner

What specific restrictions did sales impose on you?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 28, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Again. What the heck are you talking about?  What happened in August to me and others that have posted here is significantly different than anything that has happen since I've been an owner
> 
> What specific restrictions did sales impose on you?



Does not matter.  Either the use use of punitive measures will continue and/or increase under whoever takes over or not.  The name of the game now is try to keep out of what is happening.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 28, 2017)

So what factual information do we know now?

We have an Wyndham article from 2012 telling us that Project Voyager will be delivered in 2013, and how it will make Wyndham's CSR's more efficient. It makes no mention of any improvements on the customer-facing website we use.

We have an archived page (dated 8 Apr 2013) from a defunct website for Crown Partners LLC (a web development company) discussing their delivery of a web content management system for Wyndham Vacation Ownership. Said article is written in the past tense, implying that the system was delivered i.e. "Voyager required a redesign of Wyndham’s entire booking and reservation system. Part of an integrated content management system with web experience management (WEM), *Crown delivered a better customer experience to Wyndham* via the Interwoven TeamSite/LiveSite platform."

Crown Partners is no longer in business, and the successor company (SapientRazorfish) - makes no mention of Wyndham as a client. 

And just so I understand...... these are the data points that indicate that Project Voyager is just around the corner, and will solve all the challenges that have resulted in accts being frozen?


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 28, 2017)

This guy wanted to put his two cents in after he read Avislo/RRLongwell/lcml1's posts!!



Avislo said:


> Does not matter.  Either the use use of punitive measures will continue and/or increase under whoever takes over or not.  The name of the game now is try to keep out of what is happening.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2017)

Robert, what's has happened to a small number of Wyndham owners, has happened and is not happening to anyone else

So What are you suggesting when you say "the name of the game is to stay out of the way of what's happening?"

So What's happening Robert? Or better said, What do you think is happening?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 28, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 3535
> This guy wanted to put his two cents in after he read Avislo/RRLongwell/lcml1's posts!!



Quoted from the previous post:  "Robert, what's has happened to a small number of Wyndham owners, has happened and is not happening to anyone else"

So What are you suggesting when you say "the name of the game is to stay out of the way of what's happening?"

So What's happening Robert? Or better said, What do you think is happening?

This tread pertains to the pre-viewsite, aka Voyager.  That is what is happening.  For what is happening with account suspensions, maybe the thread pertaining to  that issue would be a good place to start.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 28, 2017)

Someone (perhaps a mod) should end this thread and put it out of its misery as an act of mercy.


----------



## whitewater (Mar 28, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Someone (perhaps a mod) should end this thread and put it out of its misery as an act of mercy.


but its so much fun seeing what meme @dagger1 will post next.  

loving the photo of @ronparise from the "good ol'days".  Genuinely made me smile, he was/is one kool kat!


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 28, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Someone (perhaps a mod) should end this thread and put it out of its misery as an act of mercy.



Hahaha!!!


----------



## CO skier (Mar 28, 2017)

OK.  Majority rules, and the thread goes on.  I will just refrain from opening it anymore.  From the beginning, the title offered more than anything in the thread delivered.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 29, 2017)

CO skier said:


> OK.  Majority rules, and the thread goes on.  I will just refrain from opening it anymore.  From the beginning, the title offered more than anything in the thread delivered.



Maybe the thread would be much more productive if the critics and others watching the site would post what they are seeing and/or their experience with the preview site/voyager.

There was a reference to "security camera"  TUG can be a forum that can be used to serve the same purpose but with the Voyager Project as the object of the cameras. The person introduced this comment might share what their experience with voyager has been.

Auditing problems is just a pre-text for what is happening.  People who believe this might also share what their experience with the preview site is.

For the person(s) who think the sky is falling, if they checked out their site(s), maybe they could get re-assured that the sky is not falling over the Voyage issue(s). Maybe for the underlying issues that lead to Voyager.

If these things were done, maybe the expectations of the poster could be met.  A nice gesture might be the poster sharing his experiences with the preview site/Voyager.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 29, 2017)

Not sure what you expect people to be "watching". None of the critical functions people use the website for are functional (booking reservations, guests, RCI, etc). And in the six months since they launched the preview site, nothing has changed in that regard. It's just eye-candy. They don't even show the confirmations.

We can marvel about how pretty it looks, and how it is better with mobile devices, but "where's the beef?".


----------



## ronparise (Mar 30, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Maybe the thread would be much more productive if the critics and others watching the site would post what they are seeing and/or their experience with the preview site/voyager.
> 
> There was a reference to "security camera"  TUG can be a forum that can be used to serve the same purpose but with the Voyager Project as the object of the cameras. The person introduced this comment might share what their experience with voyager has been.
> 
> ...



No one has any experience with voyager except perhaps some beta testers and no one here has reported that they were beta testing

And I was suggesting that you were running around like chicken little. It's you that is worried about sky falling


----------



## Avislo (Mar 30, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Not sure what you expect people to be "watching". None of the critical functions people use the website for are functional (booking reservations, guests, RCI, etc). And in the six months since they launched the preview site, nothing has changed in that regard. It's just eye-candy. They don't even show the confirmations.
> 
> We can marvel about how pretty it looks, and how it is better with mobile devices, but "where's the beef?".



For starters:

Ownership Details:

-  Correct point of contact name, address, etc.
-  Correct number of contracts listed under the correct numbers.
-  Correct owners listed for each specific contract.
-  Is the system stable, i.e. does it show the same number of contracts each time
-  Are the points total per contract correct.
-  Is the use year end date correct.
-  Is their only one use year end date.
-  Under Contract Details does it show what features the contract has per contract, example: CLUB WYNDHAM® Select, Reciprocal ARP, UDI.
-  Does it show the correct home resort.

Points Tab:

-  Are the points properly assigned to the proper category.
-  Are the points assigned to each owner correct.
-  Are Credit Pool use year start dates correct.

Financial Tab:

-  Are all contacts listed and the financial info correct.

Manage Account:

-  Does it let you add a photo.
-  Does it let you do anything other than change user name password, and security questions?  Example:  change e-mail.

2nd Round:

-  Have problems been reported through the feedback tab.
-  Has a response been received.
-  Was the problem corrected.
-  Is it better with mobile devices.
-  Is Owner Care helpful.
-  Is Title helpful
-  Is Tech Support helpful.
-  Is Web Site Support helpful.
-  Getting all owner names from the old site to be able to get access to the new site with their own user name and password.

As for the question "Where is the Beef?"  Maybe under the rocks.  Until the rocks are checked, who knows.

For a number of regular posters that are VIP Gold/Platinum, does ARP and RARP show up at all or correctly for the 1 or 2 times it can be used depending on VIP level.

It will be interesting to see if Voyager is being used for what is being indirectly discussed in posts relating to sales presentations over time on possible limitations/reductions in ability to see/use available reservations bases on account tabs and/or extending the concept from account based tabs to person based tabs (i.e.  UDI PR, Access, Club Pass, Outrigger, etc.).

Who's on next?


----------



## whitewater (Mar 30, 2017)

Avislo said:


> For starters:
> 
> Ownership Details:
> 
> ...








and....  wait for it....


----------



## ronparise (Mar 30, 2017)

If this follows true to form, Mr Avislo will soon begin to see criticism of his posts as personal attacks   Watch for it


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Avislo said:


> For starters:
> 
> Ownership Details:
> 
> ...


----------



## Avislo (Mar 30, 2017)

ronparise said:


> If this follows true to form, Mr Avislo will soon begin to see criticism of his posts as personal attacks   Watch for it



No, not personal attacks in their present form, just attacks apparently being done for business reasons from people who benefit from them for some reason.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Avislo said:


> No, not personal attacks in their present form, just attacks apparently being done for business reasons from people who benefit from them for some reason.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 30, 2017)

Avislo said:


> No, not personal attacks in their present form, just attacks apparently being done for business reasons from people who benefit from them for some reason.


I for one see no advantage, personal or business from reacting to your your posts

i have however positioned myself as a Wyndham "expert" and I do benifit from that. A well informed, educated owner base is important to me.  So when I see someone promoting wrong headed ideas , I try to correct them


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 30, 2017)

And the things you think we should be "watching" are inane. If Wyndham cannot get the data mapping right after six months of work, then we are doomed. 

And no where in any of the preview emails do we see any request to take on drudge QA testing you are promoting. They simply ask for our feedback.  In the software dev world, when you ask for customers to test software, you typically provide a mechanism for them to accurately report defects. With a feedback loop.  None of this is in place.

Have fun in the rabbit hole.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 30, 2017)

Avislo said:


> No, not personal attacks in their present form, just attacks apparently being done for business reasons from people who benefit from them for some reason.





ecwinch said:


> And the things you think we should be "watching" are inane. If Wyndham cannot get the data mapping right after six months of work, then we are doomed.
> 
> And no where in any of the preview emails do we see any request to take on drudge QA testing you are promoting. They simply ask for our feedback.  In the software dev world, when you ask for customers to test software, you typically provide a mechanism for them to accurately report defects. With a feedback loop.  None of this is in place.
> 
> Have fun in the rabbit hole.



Not in any e-mails on the pre-view site I have received (I only got one).  It is one the preview sign-in page.  It states, "Be one of the first to register.  Set up your owner profile, upload photo, confirm ownership details in your dashboard and explore."


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 30, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Not in any e-mails on the re-view site I have received (I only got one).  It is one the preview sign-in page.  It states, "Be one of the first to register.  Set up your owner profile, upload photo, confirm ownership details in your dashboard and explore."



And how is this a response to ecwitch's post?  Whenever someone points something out to you, you respond with nonsense or marginally related quotes.  I am not in any Wyndham related business (except maybe the once a year rental) and I don't know you personally.  Still, you are really annoying and confusing to people seeking actual knowledge.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 31, 2017)

whitewater said:


> x2
> 
> just a waste.....



Heavy handed responses normally are.  How many people are not adding information to this thread as a result?


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 31, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Heavy handed responses normally are.  How many people are not adding information to this thread as a result?


You mean as a result of your nonsense?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 31, 2017)

The following is from the Newsletter for Platinum Members.

I’m also thrilled that later this spring we’ll unveil your new CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus member website. Using your feedback about your growing travel and vacation planning needs, we’ve been working on enhancements to your owner website experience. In the meantime, you can register for a special preview of the new-and-improved sections and get to know your future website before it fully launches.

The best window for change is rapidly closing, for critics of any strip, time to get your feedback in.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 31, 2017)

This is a preview site. I went on it for the first time today. You can't do anything. To make reservations you have to use the original site

I am pretty sure Wyndham is happy for your feedback but I'm willing to bet a weeks pay that it's way too late to make changes. If they would ever make a change based on owner feedback


----------



## Avislo (Mar 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> This is a preview site. I went on it for the first time today. You can't do anything. To make reservations you have to use the original site
> 
> I am pretty sure Wyndham is happy for your feedback but I'm willing to bet a weeks pay that it's way too late to make changes. If they would ever make a change based on owner feedback



I hope Jonnie come lately is not to late.  S/he may have some great feedback.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 31, 2017)

My point is that it makes no differencewhether I'm late or not

Based on your comments I assumed that there would be something to see

There isn't except for some pretty pictures

The site dosent function. How can I offer feedback on something that dosent work at all


This is a preview. To review this will be no more productive that writing a review of a new movie based on the trailers 

What's coming is coming no matter what you or I might say.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I'm willing to bet a weeks pay that it's way too late to make changes. If they would ever make a change based on owner feedback



Thought you were retired?


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 31, 2017)

nicemann said:


> ronparise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so....  thought he said he is doing an "expert" gig.



			
				ronparise said:
			
		

> I have however positioned myself as a Wyndham "expert" and I do benefit from that.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 31, 2017)

Ron might be retired a Wyndham points (junkie) owner? but not retired from TUG.

We all have dreams ... of retirement ... for ourselves, our family, our friends and others who would enjoy life more fully than doing their current gig.


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 31, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ron might be retired a Wyndham points (junkie) owner? but not retired from TUG.
> 
> We all have dreams ... of retirement ... for ourselves, our family, our friends and others who would enjoy life more fully than doing their current gig.


So, points junkie to TUG junkie.  Upgrade?


----------



## nicemann (Mar 31, 2017)

I think being a TUG junkie is much cheaper.  Membership fee is a whole lot less then the program fee with Wyndham.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 31, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> So, points junkie to TUG junkie.  Upgrade?



Most TUG members are way nicer and almost honest to a fault ... so unlike the characters he associated at his former gig.


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 31, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Most TUG members are way nicer and almost honest to a fault ... so unlike the characters he associated at his former gig.


OK, so upgrade established.  

In order to maintain "expert" qualifications, in any field, doesn't one generally need to retain some association with contacts that served to qualify the expert status in the first place?  Curious as to how that works in this instance.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm no longer an owner I am an agent, consultant and manager.  Just 2 clients I'm building accounts for, .......so far


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 31, 2017)

An expert implies CURRENT expert. I suspect as time goes on and the Wyndham program motifs into a different critter ... any current expert will either have to learn the new issues or will develop NEW interests in other career areas. 

Ron has vast knowledge in Wyndham programs, resorts and procedures ... at least 95% current today even if he is not 'doing' Wyndham at this time. No magic wand was waved by Wyndham to zap his vast and large knowledge and experience he learned over the years. As for proof of his base line of knowledge .. Wyndham could NOT figure out all of how and what he did.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 31, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> An expert implies CURRENT expert. I suspect as time goes on and the Wyndham program motifs into a different critter ... any current expert will either have to learn the new issues or will develop NEW interests in other career areas.
> 
> Ron has vast knowledge in Wyndham programs, resorts and procedures ... at least 95% current today even if he is not 'doing' Wyndham at this time. No magic wand was waved by Wyndham to zap his vast and large knowledge and experience he learned over the years. As for proof of his base line of knowledge .. Wyndham could NOT figure out all of how and what he did.



I agree 100% Ron is an expert.  I have learned a lot from him along with other TUG members over the past 7 months.  Was trying to be funny when I said he was retired but guess that did not come across that way.  He said he would bet his paycheck and I was thinking traditional paycheck for punching a time clock or being salary somewhere.  I figured he was still doing something, maybe even small renting to friends but in my eyes that isn't the traditional paycheck.  A lot of headaches in renting though nowadays so money well earned.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 31, 2017)

I had always been told that an expert was just "former drip under pressure" (think about it.... ex-spurt).


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I'm no longer an owner I am an agent, consultant and manager.  Just 2 clients I'm building accounts for, .......so far


Thinnly veiled but effective. TUG, a beautiful vehicle for so many helpful things.  PM me please.  Need deed /title changes on two Wyn FL contracts - expert involvement suggested. 
Edited: Thank you RP


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 31, 2017)

nicemann said:


> I agree 100% Ron is an expert.  I have learned a lot from him along with other TUG members over the past 7 months.  Was trying to be funny when I said he was retired but guess that did not come across that way.  He said he would bet his paycheck and I was thinking traditional paycheck for punching a time clock or being salary somewhere.  I figured he was still doing something, maybe even small renting to friends but in my eyes that isn't the traditional paycheck.  A lot of headaches in renting though nowadays so money well earned.


It did come across as funny and tongue-in-cheek.  A nice and amusing distraction from other non-sensical postings on this thread.  My response, also meant tongue-in-cheek, was a reflection of the perspective that there is nothing traditional about Ron with respect to being a "paycheck" slave kinda guy.  He cuts his own path for whatever swath it creates.  Statement intended as a compliment, BTW.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 31, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> It did come across as funny and tongue-in-cheek.  A nice and amusing distraction from other non-sensical postings on this thread.  My response, also meant tongue-in-cheek, was a reflection of the perspective that there is nothing traditional about Ron with respect to being a "paycheck" slave kinda guy.  He cuts his own path for whatever swath it creates.  Statement intended as a compliment, BTW.



Thanks, guess I need to read it a couple of times before I respond to everyone.  

Nick


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 31, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Thanks, guess I need to read it a couple of times before I respond to everyone.
> 
> Nick


It's an online forum.  Nuances get lost in translation sometimes.  Voice inflection and gestures are less obvious.  Except for Dagger1's visual efforts.  Pretty sure nothing gets lost in translation on those.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 1, 2017)

ronparise said:


> My point is that it makes no differencewhether I'm late or not
> 
> Based on your comments I assumed that there would be something to see
> 
> ...



Thank-you for the feedback.  Not working at all is feedback.  What is coming is probably already here except for the linking of reservations related functions to the new site and, if it has not already been completed, updating the existing reservation related functions before linking them.

The related policy changes may be all but complete.

For those who the pre-view site is working, at least in part, the system does respond to some degree.  The tug-of-war with the naming of my account (me v. another LLC and/or Tug Handle name) changed back to me.

Yes, Voyager is here and revisions are coming.  Judging from your earlier posts on a number of threads, Wyndham was very much interested in what you were doing etc.

As another person observed, "Understand the "my house my rules" concept and also that Wyn's stick is much MUCH bigger than any owner out there."  The "sticks"/"tricks"  being used by Wyndham and other players is taking it's toll.

Wish you well on the re-positioning of your Wyndham Timeshare activities and looking forward to the updating of your sites to reflect you new functions.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Thank-you for the feedback.  Not working at all is feedback.  What is coming is probably already here except for the linking of reservations related functions to the new site and, if it has not already been completed, updating the existing reservation related functions before linking them.


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Apr 1, 2017)

update..I had to re-register in order to access new site.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 1, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> update..I had to re-register in order to access new site.



Congrats on getting access and the tip.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hahahaha!!!!


whitewater said:


>


aha, all clear to (only) "Thumbsup" guy!!


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 1, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!
> 
> aha, all clear to (only) "Thumbsup" guy!!


Thumbs up guy -- the new ignore. Upgrade?


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

"Thumbs up" guy seems to really like/understand/appreciate/enjoy           "Avislongwellmc1's" posts/insights/analysis/perceptions/tips/recommendations.....  He's right there to cheer "Avis.....1 on".


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 1, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> "Thumbs up" guy seems to really like/understand/appreciate/enjoy           "Avislongwellmc1's" posts/insights/analysis/perceptions/tips/recommendations.....  He's right there to cheer "Avis.....1 on".



How did you get an actual video of Avislo/longwell/lmc1 to post here?  

It's making me laugh and my wife can't understand why.  I told her it's the ultimate inside joke.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> How did you get an actual video of Avislo/longwell/lmc1 to post here?
> 
> It's making me laugh and my wife can't understand why.  I told her it's the ultimate inside joke.
> 
> ...


How did you know it was him!!!!????


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 1, 2017)

My apologies for not finding the humor in it.  Must be the mom in me or something, but come on kids, please stop this nonsense.  This is not what I come to TUG for.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

It's telling that no one is upset that this thread, started by "Avislongwellmc1", has been hijacked and collapsed into ridiculous banality....  Actually, this thread has actually become a little entertaining, rather than what it started out as....


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> My apologies for not finding the humor in it.  Must be the mom in me or something, but come on kids, please stop this nonsense.  This is not what I come to TUG for.


I must apologize to you...  Perhaps "Thumbs up" guy wasn't an appropriate response to "Avislongellmc1's" "posts".


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 1, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I must apologize to you...  Perhaps "Thumbs up" guy wasn't an appropriate response to "Avislongellmc1's" "posts".


Apology accepted. I just feel like if I was in a room with ya'll I'd be uncomfortable with this back and forth, and so, I felt the need to comment.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 1, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Apology accepted. I just feel like if I was in a room with ya'll I'd be uncomfortable with this back and forth, and so, I felt the need to comment.  Thanks for understanding.



I'm with you. I was going to post about how I come here for knowledge and not boring bickering and insults.  Good to know I am not the only one. I can decide for myself who's comments are nonsense. I don't need snarky remarks and graphics meant to be insults to tell me that. It does not add to the quality of the conversation.  I had the impression that TUG posters held themselves to a higher standard then that. If I wanted nasty comments, I can go to the Wyndham timeshare owners Facebook page.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Apr 1, 2017)

message received

I'll let Avislongellmc1's posts speak for themselves and keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 1, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> How did you know it was him!!!!????



The photo is not me, just a continuing pattern of harassment.  I have never seen nor heard of a site that permits this.  Wonder what the real purpose is?


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 1, 2017)

I believe it is to encourage you to quit posting inane and off-topic information that you randomly google.  Most of us visit TUG to learn and to help others learn. Rarely do your posts further either of those two objectives. I would but them more in the random or disinformation category.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 1, 2017)

Don't take it personal. It's simple. The purpose is to show just how difficult  your posts are to understand. 

As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> I believe it is to encourage you to quit posting inane and off-topic information that you randomly google.  Most of us visit TUG to learn and to help others learn. Rarely do your posts further either of those two objectives. I would but them more in the random or disinformation category.



x2


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Don't take it personal. It's simple. The purpose is to show just how difficult  your posts are to understand.
> 
> As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words



x2


----------



## ronparise (Apr 1, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I'm with you. I was going to post about how I come here for knowledge and not boring bickering and insults.  Good to know I am not the only one. I can decide for myself who's comments are nonsense. I don't need snarky remarks and graphics meant to be insults to tell me that. It does not add to the quality of the conversation.  I had the impression that TUG posters held themselves to a higher standard then that. If I wanted nasty comments, I can go to the Wyndham timeshare owners Facebook page.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Most all of us come here for information and to inform except Robert. He comes to disrupt and disseminate misinformation. If the thumbs up guy can be used as shorthand to warn others I'm all for it.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

whitewater said:


> message received
> 
> I'll let Avislongellmc1's posts speak for themselves and keep my opinions to myself.



x2


----------



## Richelle (Apr 1, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Most all of us come here for information and to inform except Robert. He comes to disrupt and disseminate misinformation. If the thumbs up guy can be used as shorthand to warn others I'm all for it.



That's not what is coming across when they post that graphic over and over. Not only that, that's a condescending thumbs up. You do that when you are making fun of someone. Not warning them. If you feel that they are blatantly misinforming people, report them to the moderators and let them handle it.  If it's a disagreement, speak your disagreement and move on. It's like they are going around in circles. There are pages of useless comments from a good number of people that do not contribute to the topic at hand. That does not help anyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 1, 2017)

Richelle said:


> That's not what is coming across when they post that graphic over and over. Not only that, that's a condescending thumbs up. You do that when you are making fun of someone. Not warning them. If you feel that they are blatantly misinforming people, report them to the moderators and let them handle it.  If it's a disagreement, speak your disagreement and move on. It's like they are going around in circles. There are pages of useless comments from a good number of people that do not contribute to the topic at hand. That does not help anyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I could not disagree more.  You've missed the point entirely.  The humor helps immensely.  We can certainly do without it.  But the scolding is far more offensive.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Apr 1, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> I could not disagree more.  You've missed the point entirely.  The humor helps immensely.  We can certainly do without it.  But the scolding is far more offensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



"I'm going to have to agree to disagree with you."

That's my "adult" response.   This part of the conversation is done. Let's move back onto the actual topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Apr 1, 2017)

Nothing wrong with:

people seeking to understand
people asking dumb questions
enjoying vacations
utilizing wyndham system as designed
seeking advice
posting answers to questions (even if wrong) so long as people are willing to learn.
people disagreeing
having different viewpoints
asking for advice, insights, and the list goes on....  (you get my point)

What I personally find frustrating is when people post random, un-related, un-true, false, fiction, unbalanced, googled fiction topics, or otherwise just dump randomness with the intent to insight confusion or some other hidden agenda.  A person who has had many user names, has answered his/her own questions, and frequently posts outright falsehoods should be called out so those of us who come to learn, grow, socialize and otherwise enjoy life can do so. 

I'm with @ronparise a picture is worth a thousand words.  If that offends people - sorry, but there is much more going on than what is being laid out. 

Anyone of us has answered questions incorrectly (ron usually corrects us), we have asked the same question for the 100th time, and I would wager that 99.99% of us who are honost in our dealing/communications have not been called out or been targeted. 

People who have hidden or above mentioned agendas will & should be called out for spreading falsehoods.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The photo is not me, just a continuing pattern of harassment.  I have never seen nor heard of a site that permits this.  Wonder what the real purpose is?



The real purpose was to spotlight in a humorous and mimicking way your posts, which are confused, ridiculous, off point, muddled and distracting to the many interesting threads here on TUG.  For years these posts of yours have sabotaged interesting threads.  And they are always so ridiculous and poorly composed that it seems apparent that they are meant to disrupt threads on purpose...  Has it never occurred to you that it is you who is the harasser?  But all meant in humor, and, the point being made, probably time to get back to normalcy.  Apologies to all who have been offended by the humor...


----------



## happyhopian (Apr 1, 2017)

Having spent a few weeks going around in circles with RL/Avi in another thread before having to report him and then asking the moderators to do something I thought this was perfect. Here Here on the images! It's a lot better than paragraphs of bickering to no end, in a truely circular conversation. No insult here. I thought it was genius. Reminds me of the 'thumbs up' icon in text messages. No one is really sure what it means but there really isn't any more communication possible after someone sends back the "thumbs up" emoticon.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 1, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> Having spent a few weeks going around in circles with RL/Avi in another thread before having to report him and then asking the moderators to do something I thought this was perfect. Here Here on the images! It's a lot better than paragraphs of bickering to no end, in a truely circular conversation. No insult here. I thought it was genius. Reminds me of the 'thumbs up' icon in text messages. No one is really sure what it means but there really isn't any more communication possible after someone sends back the "thumbs up" emoticon.



Exactly.  You get the humor.  And the irony.  
Here here!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhopian (Apr 2, 2017)

The thumbs up thing is just amazing. Think about it. Imagine any statement you could send or get in a text message being responded to with a thumbs up emoticon. What do you say back?  

Example:

Had a great day at the beach today. Kids got wet played hard, lots of fun thanks for inviting us.

Response: thumbs up

end of conversation

another example:
had a really bad day at beach. Flat tire. Kids bitched all day and it rained on the way home.
response - thumbs up.
end of conversation.

Try it yourself. Any conversation just ends with the thumbs up. As you can see this new found emoticon has been difficult for me to deal with


----------



## bnoble (Apr 2, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Most all of us come here for information and to inform except Robert. He comes to disrupt and disseminate misinformation.


I think this is an instance of Hanlon's Razor: "_Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity_."


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 2, 2017)

I use that saying often.... I think Heinlein's Razor is the better variation..

"Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity, but don't rule out malice."

Here we have made efforts to help him understand why his comments rarely help further the conversation. So combine how he is ignoring those efforts with his use of multiple usernames and reach your own conclusion.

Because I think the collarary to Hanlon is "intent does not change impact".... if you accidentally pop me in the nose, my nose does not hurt any less...


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 2, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Here we have made efforts to help him understand why his comments rarely help further the conversation. So combine how he is ignoring those efforts with his use of multiple usernames



Agreed.  Which is what makes "thumbs up guy" so valuable.  When I see him it tells me to not worry if the posting appears insipid or inane.  It is actually a public service to have thumbs up guy on the job.  Then I stop wasting time trying to make sense of the logic (or lack thereof) in the posting.  

There are times when the librarian should not "shush" those in the library.  This is one of those times!  Who appointed the librarian?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 3, 2017)

It's the making fun of someone that was uncomfortable for me.   I really do appreciate everyone here for comments and wisdom and corrections.  I consider you my virtual friends (and I need all the friends I can get). Please don't stop sharing. My apologies if my scolding offended you.


----------



## comicbookman (Apr 3, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> It's the making fun of someone that was uncomfortable for me.   I really do appreciate everyone here for comments and wisdom and corrections.  I consider you my virtual friends (and I need all the friends I can get). Please don't stop sharing. My apologies if my scolding offended you.



Sandi,

I think the reactions to your comments were more an indicator on just how annoying RL/Avi is rather than offense at what you were saying.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 3, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> It's the making fun of someone that was uncomfortable for me.   I really do appreciate everyone here for comments and wisdom and corrections.  I consider you my virtual friends (and I need all the friends I can get). Please don't stop sharing. My apologies if my scolding offended you.



Sandi.  Your concerns are appreciated.  You noted your unease, which was a balancing effect for the rest of us.  It was the "I'm the adult" response of the librarian inspired poster (not you) that came across to me as so condescending.   Likely the tone lacking of posting means this wasn't her intention. I really think she simply missed the fact that those of us who had been interacting with Avislo could not seem to get cogent answers. But he would post tangent comments that were either inaccurate or far off topic.  

If you notice those of us who thought "thumbs up guy" was hilarious where ALL ones who had attempted to make sense of his postings by interacting with him. The ones who thought we were being childish had not engaged in those types of conversation attempts. That seems to be the common threads in the different reactions to thumbs up guy.  

Thanks for providing the ying to others yang. It balances us.  And thanks for doing so without scolding us. You were sincere and that was clear.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> Sandi.  Your concerns are appreciated.  You noted your unease, which was a balancing effect for the rest of us.  It was the "I'm the adult" response of the librarian inspired poster (not you) that came across to me as so condescending.   Likely the tone lacking of posting means this wasn't her intention. I really think she simply missed the fact that those of us who had been interacting with Avislo could not seem to get cogent answers. But he would post tangent comments that were either inaccurate or far off topic.
> 
> If you notice those of us who thought "thumbs up guy" was hilarious where ALL ones who had attempted to make sense of his postings by interacting with him. The ones who thought we were being childish had not engaged in those types of conversation attempts. That seems to be the common threads in the different reactions to thumbs up guy.
> 
> ...



Just found out that the purpose of the different user profiles on a account has to do with giving Wyndham the ability to monitor specific users by name.


----------



## comicbookman (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Just found out that the purpose of the different user profiles on a account has to do with giving Wyndham the ability to monitor specific users by name.



Duh!


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Just found out that the purpose of the different user profiles on a account has to do with giving Wyndham the ability to monitor specific users by name.


Curious as to whether this is disturbing to you or comforting?

_Guys, please don't beat me up for asking this question.....  I know, I know. "Don't engage!"  But seriously.....  WTH with this statement?_


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Just found out that the purpose of the different user profiles on a account has to do with giving Wyndham the ability to monitor specific users by name.



WTF


----------



## whitewater (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Just found out that the purpose of the different user profiles on a account has to do with giving Wyndham the ability to monitor specific users by name.


ok.......  and ditto what everyone else said.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Curious as to whether this is disturbing to you or comforting?
> 
> _Guys, please don't beat me up for asking this question.....  I know, I know. "Don't engage!"  But seriously.....  WTH with this statement?_



Comforting, I think.  Wyndham (not sales) advised me once awhile ago that the new system was going to be limiting a owner's right to use points based on the number of points on the contract(s) that had their name on them and not what was in the account.  I handled that situation at the time.  Hope this is not a prelude to subsequent changes making use of the different owner log-ons mandatory.  If it is just monitoring, I could not care less.  Monitoring is something they can do under the current system.  It just may take longer.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Comforting, I think.  Wyndham (not sales) advised me once awhile ago that the new system was going to be limiting a owner's right to use points based on the number of points on the contract(s) that had their name on them and not what was in the account.  I handled that situation at the time.  Hope this is not a prelude to subsequent changes making use of the different owner log-ons mandatory.  If it is just monitoring, I could not care less.  Monitoring is something they can do under the current system.  It just may take longer.




Can anybody help me understand this?


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 3, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Can anybody help me understand this?



My interpretation is that he is concerned that Wyndham will limit owners to using the points that they are actually deeded to, by contract. Of course, many owners who want to add a spouse, adult children, etc. will buy a separate contract with that person as co-owner on one deed, which gains them access to the entire account. I'm reading it as he is concerned that the new system may force each individual owner to log in separately and only grant them access to the points they're deeded on. Some of the rest of it ("I handled that situation at the time.") I have no idea what he really means.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 3, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Can anybody help me understand this?



Sounds like a job for "thumbs up guy."  Unfortunately he is holed up in the Fortress of Solitude with Lois Lane.  Curse the timing of our telling him we didn't need him anymore!   Argh. The humanity!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> My interpretation is that he is concerned that Wyndham will limit owners to using the points that they are actually deeded to, by contract. Of course, many owners who want to add a spouse, adult children, etc. will buy a separate contract with that person as co-owner on one deed, which gains them access to the entire account. I'm reading it as he is concerned that the new system may force each individual owner to log in separately and only grant them access to the points they're deeded on. Some of the rest of it ("I handled that situation at the time.") I have no idea what he really means.



So  I won't be able to log into Roberts account and he won't be able to log into mine. That's good.  But how is that any different than it's always been

Or maybe he's afraid that if I own the points my wife won't be able to stay in the same condo

"Thumbs up"


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

ronparise said:


> So  I won't be able to log into Roberts account and he won't be able to log into mine. That's good.  But how is that any different than it's always been
> 
> Or maybe he's afraid that if I own the points my wife won't be able to stay in the same condo
> 
> "Thumbs up"



I have never made any attempts to log on to your or anyone else's accounts.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I have never made any attempts to log on to your or anyone else's accounts.


Gotta luv it !!!

At least he's not causing harm.   I eventhink he's accurate this time !!!!


----------



## whitewater (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I have never made any attempts to log on to your or anyone else's accounts.



Glad we cleared that up - we were concerned but this thread has calmed my fears about any such attempts.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 3, 2017)

ronparise said:


> So  I won't be able to log into Roberts account and he won't be able to log into mine. That's good.  But how is that any different than it's always been
> 
> Or maybe he's afraid that if I own the points my wife won't be able to stay in the same condo
> 
> "Thumbs up"



That's not actually how I read it. More like, say I own four contracts as the sole owner. I buy a fifth contract with me and my spouse as co-owners, and that adds him to my account as a co-owner. Today, we can log onto the same account, make a reservation up to the full value of the point available with either one of us as the owner occupying the unit, no guest certificate needed. How I read Avislo's concern was that if the new system forces my spouse and I to each have our own separate login credentials, and I can make a reservation up to the full value of the points on the account because I'm on all the contracts, but my spouse can only make a reservation up to the value of the single contract he's deeded as a co-owner on. By extension, perhaps if I made a reservation using points from contracts my spouse wasn't a co-owner on, I'd have to use a GC to add him to the reservation.

That's how I read it. I could be wrong, but if I'm right, it would have been a valid concern. Poorly articulated, and I don't know how speculative, but if they're planning to track down to the contract level it's something Wyndham could theoretically be capable of doing in the new system.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I have never made any attempts to log on to your or anyone else's accounts.



Where are you "thumbs up man"?  Gotham needs you!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> That's not actually how I read it. More like, say I own four contracts as the sole owner. I buy a fifth contract with me and my spouse as co-owners, and that adds him to my account as a co-owner. Today, we can log onto the same account, make a reservation up to the full value of the point available with either one of us as the owner occupying the unit, no guest certificate needed. How I read Avislo's concern was that if the new system forces my spouse and I to each have our own separate login credentials, and I can make a reservation up to the full value of the points on the account because I'm on all the contracts, but my spouse can only make a reservation up to the value of the single contract he's deeded as a co-owner on. By extension, perhaps if I made a reservation using points from contracts my spouse wasn't a co-owner on, I'd have to use a GC to add him to the reservation.
> 
> That's how I read it. I could be wrong, but if I'm right, it would have been a valid concern. Poorly articulated, and I don't know how speculative, but if they're planning to track down to the contract level it's something Wyndham could theoretically be capable of doing in the new system.


Pax, that's how I translated the concern also. There are a lot of owners that would be impacted with this kind of limitation in the new system.   Not sure I want to jump on the freak out train about it however, at this juncture, since it has yet to ever be experienced. 

WJ.... too much. Legit question even though poorly articulated.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Pax, that's how I translated the concern also. There are a lot of owners that would be impacted with this kind of limitation in the new system.   Not sure I want to jump on the freak out train about it however, at this juncture, since it has yet to ever be experienced.
> 
> WJ.... too much. Legit question even though poorly articulated.



Attempted to enforce on me a while ago under the old system.  Like I said I dealt with it at the time.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Just found out that the purpose of the different user profiles on a account has to do with giving Wyndham the ability to monitor specific users by name.





Avislo said:


> Attempted to enforce on me a while ago under the old system.  Like I said I dealt with it at the time.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 3, 2017)

whitewater said:


> Glad we cleared that up - we were concerned but this thread has calmed my fears about any such attempts.


Now you only need to be concerned about him calling the Title dept to get your login information.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Pax, that's how I translated the concern also. There are a lot of owners that would be impacted with this kind of limitation in the new system.   Not sure I want to jump on the freak out train about it however, at this juncture, since it has yet to ever be experienced.
> 
> Legit question even though poorly articulated.


Highly unlikely that Wyndham is heading down that road. They are merging my accounts with only 2 out of 6 owners on all contracts. If that's the new rules they would most likely stop and start going the opposite direction and start splitting accounts.

Could you imagine sales reaction! We can't buy because everyone we need aren't here.

More likely trying track who's making or cancelled reservations. Trying to track a common device accessing numerous accounts. Try to stop the next points managers - mega renter fiasco.

Seems Wyndham is willing to tolerate renting to a certain level. Then every few years try to clear house on the big boys.


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Highly unlikely that Wyndham is heading down that road. They are merging my accounts with only 2 out of 6 owners on all contracts. If that's the new rules they would most likely stop and start going the opposite direction and start splitting accounts.
> 
> Could you imagine sales reaction! We can't buy because everyone we need aren't here.
> 
> ...


Would for sure have an impact on sales but then there are ways sales would find to navigate around the limitation. Still do not see it happening.

Tracking the small renter to who is making and canceling dates from a single IP may be doable but there are too many technology work-arounds these days to mask an IP address from a single location. That tracking method would have little impact on the big players in the game. 

Thus far, per Ron's previous reflection, the points managers seem to be less of a target but I  have no real knowledge of the validity of that statement.  The type of expert consultation he is doing now alludes to him being a type of 3rd party point manager. Presume he would not jump into that if it put him (or his client) at risk again with Wyn.

Big boys.....????  why is that Gender specific again? Just a vernacular thing?  

Dagger1... do I need a thumbs up here?


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Highly unlikely that Wyndham is heading down that road. They are merging my accounts with only 2 out of 6 owners on all contracts. If that's the new rules they would most likely stop and start going the opposite direction and start splitting accounts.
> 
> Could you imagine sales reaction! We can't buy because everyone we need aren't here.
> 
> ...



As a matter of fact, two of the owners experienced this response on more than one occasion.


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Attempted to enforce on me a while ago under the old system.  Like I said I dealt with it at the time.


RL.... statement is too vague. No one has any idea WTH you are getting at with this kiddo. It's a giant shrug IMO.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> RL.... statement is too vague. No one has any idea WTH you are getting at with this kiddo. It's a giant shrug IMO.



Ok.  Since that particular issue was resolved at the time for my account, think I will pass on the details, the summery by paxsarah is on target.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 3, 2017)

[QUOTE="BellaWyn..

Big boys.....????  why is that Gender specific again? Just a vernacular thing? 

Dagger1... do I need a thumbs up here? [/QUOTE

Sorry BellaWyn, just "Thumbs Up" guy's brother's reaction to indecipherable posts...  Don't have a pic of his sister....


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> [QUOTE="BellaWyn..
> 
> Big boys.....????  why is that Gender specific again? Just a vernacular thing?
> 
> ...


Ha!  And The Universe smiles kindly on my gender once again. Important to recognize even small blessings when they happen.  

But you're gonna put energy into trying to find an alternative option..... because you can......


----------



## whitewater (Apr 3, 2017)

<img, http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/img_1453-gif.3520/


Avislo said:


> When you have established a user profile, there are some word pictures towards the bottom of the page that go from one to the other.  If you want to make it stop on a specific message just click over the wanted words to read ect.
> 
> -One of the blurbs state:
> -Get Registered
> ...




ok from the FAQ page on the "new" beta site:  https://www.preview.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/preview-faq.page

Stop Fear Mongering....

and I quote:
What changes will I see when I log on to the existing myclubwyndham.com?

There will be *no* significant changes to the existing myclubwyndham.com. You will continue to use the same great resources you have become accustomed to at myclubwyndham.com, where you can manage your account, make reservations and access Club news and information. *Once all functionality is complete on the preview.myclubwyndham.com website, it will take the myclubwyndham.com URL.

*


----------



## Braindead (Apr 3, 2017)

Big boys ? Just an old saying from an old school guy. Thought of your response when I hit the PR button

I'm not a political correctness type of person


----------



## whitewater (Apr 3, 2017)

ok now to a specific question regarding the "new" beta site:

do all your contracts show up when you log into the site?  Only 1 or my 2 contracts shows up  both are CWA.  I am legitimately interested.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

whitewater said:


> ok now to a specific question regarding the "new" beta site:
> 
> do all your contracts show up when you log into the site?  Only 1 or my 2 contracts shows up  both are CWA.  I am legitimately interested.



Fair enough.  No, not under the Ownership Tab, yes under the financial tab.  I keep getting different numbers of contracts each time I click on it.  I have found I can get the largest number of contracts showing on any given try by clicking the ownership tab about 10 times.  Only a couple of times have all of them been present.

Under the Ownership Tab getting the right owners/agents attributed to the right person is hopeless.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 3, 2017)

whitewater said:


> ok now to a specific question regarding the "new" beta site:
> 
> do all your contracts show up when you log into the site?  Only 1 or my 2 contracts shows up  both are CWA.  I am legitimately interested.


It's not consistent. Sometimes if you go to a different part and come back then they will all show.


----------



## whitewater (Apr 3, 2017)

Website is still "under development"

both showed up, 3 minutes later, none, then 1 again.  This has a long way to go.  

@Avislo what do you mean by?  "Under the Ownership Tab getting the right owners/agents attributed to the right person is hopeless."  I am not getting it.....


----------



## whitewater (Apr 3, 2017)

Braindead said:


> It's not consistent. Sometimes if you go to a different part and come back then they will all show.


thanks thats what I figured.  a long way to go.  On the bright side when my CWA does show up it says I have reciprocal at "fairfield glade"  no idea whats that about with CWA...


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

whitewater said:


> ok now to a specific question regarding the "new" beta site:
> 
> do all your contracts show up when you log into the site?  Only 1 or my 2 contracts shows up  both are CWA.  I am legitimately interested.


Maybe not "all functionality" has yet been completed on the new site?


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

whitewater said:


> Website is still "under development"
> 
> both showed up, 3 minutes later, none, then 1 again.  This has a long way to go.
> 
> @Avislo what do you mean by?  "Under the Ownership Tab getting the right owners/agents attributed to the right person is hopeless."  I am not getting it.....



Under the ownership tab their is a way to get to other information per contract.

Go to the site:

- Click on my ownership
- Click on Ownership Details
- Contracts show up
- For those entries  that have type of contract, click on that.
- For ones that do not, click on the words "contract number"
- Use whatever method works on your computer to get a copy of the data.

For the CWA contract that you mentioned for RARP, that means, for whatever reason, what you believe is a pure CWA contract is showing you with a specific RARP right at the resort you mentioned.

My CWA contract shows CWA as home resort.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 3, 2017)

Please no. It's OK

Where oh where did my Avislo post go ??


----------



## whitewater (Apr 3, 2017)

I just found the ignore feature - it completely changes the thread.  love it!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Pax, that's how I translated the concern also. There are a lot of owners that would be impacted with this kind of limitation in the new system.   Not sure I want to jump on the freak out train about it however, at this juncture, since it has yet to ever be experienced.
> 
> WJ.... too much. Legit question even though poorly articulated.





paxsarah said:


> That's not actually how I read it. More like, say I own four contracts as the sole owner. I buy a fifth contract with me and my spouse as co-owners, and that adds him to my account as a co-owner. Today, we can log onto the same account, make a reservation up to the full value of the point available with either one of us as the owner occupying the unit, no guest certificate needed. How I read Avislo's concern was that if the new system forces my spouse and I to each have our own separate login credentials, and I can make a reservation up to the full value of the points on the account because I'm on all the contracts, but my spouse can only make a reservation up to the value of the single contract he's deeded as a co-owner on. By extension, perhaps if I made a reservation using points from contracts my spouse wasn't a co-owner on, I'd have to use a GC to add him to the reservation.
> 
> That's how I read it. I could be wrong, but if I'm right, it would have been a valid concern. Poorly articulated, and I don't know how speculative, but if they're planning to track down to the contract level it's something Wyndham could theoretically be capable of doing in the new system.



They could do it with the current system too by requiring a separate account for each ownership.  So if I have a deed in just my name  and another with me and my wife and and another with my wife and her son, that would require 3 accounts.  It would also allow 30 reservations at avenue plaza and another 30 at Labelle Maison for Mardi Gras

Come on guys they aren't gonna give anyone that opportunity.  Not after they just got rid of me 

Sure anything is possible but the reason they are gonna follow everything down to the contract level is likely so they limit VIP discounts to the contracts bought direct


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Ha!  And The Universe smiles kindly on my gender once again. Important to recognize even small blessings when they happen.
> 
> But you're gonna put energy into trying to find an alternative option..... because you can......



Mr. Thumbs Up's sister...


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 3591
> 
> His sister...



Another false statement.  To bad families are now fair game.  This adds to the false allegation that the thumbs up guy was me.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 3, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 3591
> 
> His sister...





Avislo said:


> Another false statement.  To bad families are now fair game.



Not false, a humorous picture of Mr. "Thumbs up's sister...   I hope you didn't misunderstand the post and think it was meant as something else..  You mistakenly think everything is about you.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 3, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Another false statement.  To bad families are now fair game.


Guess Avislo has a sister !!! 

Another old saying. Every family has one! In Avislos family it's not the sister !!!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> That's not actually how I read it. More like, say I own four contracts as the sole owner. I buy a fifth contract with me and my spouse as co-owners, and that adds him to my account as a co-owner. Today, we can log onto the same account, make a reservation up to the full value of the point available with either one of us as the owner occupying the unit, no guest certificate needed. How I read Avislo's concern was that if the new system forces my spouse and I to each have our own separate login credentials, and I can make a reservation up to the full value of the points on the account because I'm on all the contracts, but my spouse can only make a reservation up to the value of the single contract he's deeded as a co-owner on. By extension, perhaps if I made a reservation using points from contracts my spouse wasn't a co-owner on, I'd have to use a GC to add him to the reservation.
> 
> That's how I read it. I could be wrong, but if I'm right, it would have been a valid concern. Poorly articulated, and I don't know how speculative, but if they're planning to track down to the contract level it's something Wyndham could theoretically be capable of doing in the new system.




I understand I was trying to point out that his concerns are just silly


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> His sister...


Good job being predictable.



 

Big hair... check! Never want to be that young again and am digging the glasses. Yippie-ki-yeah!


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I understand I was trying to point out that his concerns are just silly


Silly is a little harsh......  how about uninformed?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Silly is a little harsh......  how about uninformed?


my first draft used the word  "stupid". I thought silly was "less harsh"  Uninformed doesn't paint the picture I was going for.


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

ronparise said:


> my first draft used the word  "stupid". I thought silly was "less harsh"  Uninformed doesn't paint the picture I was going for.


Try.....   Jejune


----------



## ronparise (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Try.....   Jejune



talk about harsh


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 3, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Try.....   Jejune



How about "in want of intellect"?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 3, 2017)

ronparise said:


> talk about harsh


Equivalently yes but most will not stop to figure that out so their brain will skip over it and move on. 

Although, I can think of at least 2-3 dozen Tuggers that would understand without reference.  But then, Tuggers...  are their own kind of unique. Gotta love it!


----------



## happyhopian (Apr 3, 2017)

Folks - this non-sense about spouse on some but not all contracts is a moot point. Wyndham started the 'Family Transfer' department last year. Any addition or transfer to a family member is done free of charge. You only need to contact title services and tell them you have a family member you would like to add. There is no charge. Confirmed with my own transactions.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 3, 2017)

ronparise said:


> They could do it with the current system too by requiring a separate account for each ownership.  So if I have a deed in just my name  and another with me and my wife and and another with my wife and her son, that would require 3 accounts.  It would also allow 30 reservations at avenue plaza and another 30 at Labelle Maison for Mardi Gras
> 
> Come on guys they aren't gonna give anyone that opportunity.  Not after they just got rid of me
> 
> Sure anything is possible but the reason they are gonna follow everything down to the contract level is likely so they limit VIP discounts to the contracts bought direct



That might be a rude surprise for VIP Accounts that have some re-sale and/or PIC contracts in them.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 4, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> Folks - this non-sense about spouse on some but not all contracts is a moot point. Wyndham started the 'Family Transfer' department last year. Any addition or transfer to a family member is done free of charge. You only need to contact title services and tell them you have a family member you would like to add. There is no charge. Confirmed with my own transactions.



Not moot for me.  Wyndham is not making the changes for me correcting things in this regard as it relates to on-line.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 4, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Not moot for me.  Wyndham is not making the changes for me correcting things in this regard as it relates to on-line.


How many calls do you make to Wyndham a day ?  You must know anyone able to answer a call by name.

What else is wrong today ? 

I think this needs to become a solo thread. I will leave you alone and hope everyone else does to


----------



## ronparise (Apr 4, 2017)

Avislo said:


> That might be a rude surprise for VIP Accounts that have some re-sale and/or PIC contracts in them.



It wont be a surprise if they have been paying attention (PIC ought not be an issue)


----------



## ronparise (Apr 4, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Not moot for me.  Wyndham is not making the changes for me correcting things in this regard as it relates to on-line.



they arent making the changes because no changes need be made.  You are looking at a preview site as if its the real thing... look at your deeds and your account as it is presented on the current working site... If thats wrong, be concerned if not dont...

and now Im with Braindead


----------



## Avislo (Apr 4, 2017)

ronparise said:


> they arent making the changes because no changes need be made.  You are looking at a preview site as if its the real thing... look at your deeds and your account as it is presented on the current working site... If thats wrong, be concerned if not dont...
> 
> and now Im with Braindead



Take your pick, it is true for the one-line preview and under the existing system data base.  That is why the on-line folks tipped me off that the changes need to be through title to correct the existing.

If a number of posters are correct in a belief that the existing computer systems are implicated in the "extra points" problem and related suspensions, then, I hope you are wrong in your position that no changes need to be made.  But, it is understandable why you take the position that no changes need to be made.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Take your pick, it is true for the one-line preview and under the existing system data base.  That is why the on-line folks tipped me off that the changes need to be through title to correct the existing.
> 
> If a number of posters are correct in a belief that the existing computer systems are implicated in the "extra points" problem and related suspensions, then, I hope you are wrong in your position that no changes need to be made.  But, it is understandable why you take the position that no changes need to be made.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 4, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Take your pick, it is true for the one-line preview and under the existing system data base.  That is why the on-line folks tipped me off that the changes need to be through title to correct the existing.
> 
> If a number of posters are correct in a belief that the existing computer systems are implicated in the "extra points" problem and related suspensions, then, I hope you are wrong in your position that no changes need to be made.  But, it is understandable why you take the position that no changes need to be made.


Ok I can't stay away

Clearly I don't understand what your issues are

If there are mistakes on your deeds  or if your account dosent accurately reflect what's on your deeds, of course you need to get things fixed through the title dept. I had issues at one point that I couldn't get resolved on the phone so I went to Orlando to meet with the right people

Yes i think that Wyndhams computer system is not properly handling cancelations and credit pooling and yes this needs to be corrected and I think the corrections will be made (if they are made) in voyager. I don't think they are going to fix the old system just a few months before the new system Is rolled out

And contrary to what's  suggested by your post. My interest is having a computer system we can trust to track our points correctly not one that tricks me into thinking I have more points than I really do

I assumed that the old system was correctly presenting what you owned but the new system wasn't. If you have title problems absolutely you should pursue corrections with title. But don't assume that we all have the same problem


----------



## Braindead (Apr 4, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Ok I can't stay away



COMMON MAN !!

Politically corrected. Common person!!

Just doesn't have the roll off the tongue.


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 4, 2017)

Braindead said:
			
		

> Politically corrected. Common person!!
> 
> Just doesn't have the roll off the tongue



Well, technically it was't necessary to correct for gender PC. You were replying to another male so it was pretty accurate first time out. Kudos for the effort however. 

Dude...   go back to the other way and don't try so hard.  Dagger1 one handled it for y'all and the sistah's.


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 4, 2017)

Ronparise said:
			
		

> Ok I can't stay away


RP - you do understand you are lecturing a wall, right? Get the "correct for mis-information" action but on this one....

WALL DUDE!!  WALL!!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 4, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> RP - you do understand you are lecturing a wall, right? Get the "correct for mis-information" action but on this one....
> 
> WALL DUDE!!  WALL!!


What got me to respond this time was the comment that he understands something about me. I don't think he understands squat


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 4, 2017)

Braindead said:


> COMMON MAN !!
> 
> Politically corrected. Common person!!
> 
> Just doesn't have the roll off the tongue.



And actually it should "C'mon man!"  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Apr 4, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 3591
> 
> Mr. Thumbs Up's sister...



I gave it a thumbs up because it was a woman. 

Edit:  apparently my smileys are not showing up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 4, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> And actually it should "C'mon man!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless, of course it was intended to be used an adjective.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 4, 2017)

Is there anything still left in this tread worth following, other than for sheer entertainment value?

Or it is about as valuable as the new preview site itself. 


My preview site has a feature that the number of contracts displayed is X,  where X varies every time you refresh the screen.  Pretty cool feature.  NOT.


They are all my contracts, but I have never actually seen them all displayed at the same time.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 4, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is there anything still left in this tread worth following, other than for sheer entertainment value?
> 
> Or it is about as valuable as the new preview site itself.
> 
> ...



Not even entertainment value.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Not even entertainment value.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 4, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is there anything still left in this tread worth following, other than for sheer entertainment value?



Not unless you find the forum equivalent of nails scratching across chalkboard to be entertaining.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 4, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Not unless you find the forum equivalent of nails scratching across chalkboard to be entertaining.



That's what I thought.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 6, 2017)

So what??


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 6, 2017)

ronparise said:


> So what??



Ron.  Stop taking the bait.  When you respond he just deletes his post so it looks like you're just muttering to yourself.  Just post "thumbs up man"!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Apr 6, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> Ron.  Stop taking the bait.  When you respond he just deletes his post so it looks like you're just muttering to yourself.  Just post "thumbs up man"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am just muttering to myself... at least the stupid posts come down


----------



## ronparise (Apr 6, 2017)

hows this


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 6, 2017)

ronparise said:


> hows this



Nice.  Although I still like the GIF of Avislo himself doing the double thumbs up.  Still haven't figured out how dagger1 got the secret video of him.  It's still the best! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> Nice.  Although I still like the GIF of Avislo himself doing the double thumbs up.  Still haven't figured out how dagger1 got the secret video of him.  It's still the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 6, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 3614



He's back!!!   We can all breathe a sigh of relief as our streets will be safe!  Safe from posts that appear sane but are so insane as to drive everyone to drink!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Apr 7, 2017)

Starting yesterday and going on this morning, the site lets me in but gives no information.

UPDATE:

*Assessments*
See the status of your assessments, including the annual total and monthly payment amounts.

*Assessment Summary*
Download copies of your printed summary.

Two tabs show up now.  One for 2016 and one for 2017.  The listings of the financial info section, by contract number, come and go.  Same for the Ownership Details contract number listings and the Points listings.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 7, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Starting yesterday and going on this morning, the site lets me in but gives no information.


Between you and the IT guy that you call numerous times a day. The new website is hopeless. Along with you and this thread


----------



## Avislo (Apr 8, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Between you and the IT guy that you call numerous times a day. The new website is hopeless. Along with you and this thread



No, not the IT Guy, do monitor the site at least once a day.

FYI the new site apparently will include the following:  "Plus, the revamped site allows you to share stories and vacation photos to build your connection with fellow owners."


----------



## Avislo (Apr 9, 2017)

Under the program features tab, does anyone show PIC Express?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 9, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I am just muttering to myself... at least the stupid posts come down



It can be very misleading when someone removes a post after someone has responded.  Your response to a removed post is likely to be attributed to another persons comment (not the removed post).

A bulletin board software update I would suggest is that a note be inserted when a post was removed (if further posts have since been done).  Or you shouldn't be able to remove a post once the thread has continued activity. Or at some point block a poster that continually removes posts.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 10, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> It can be very misleading when someone removes a post after someone has responded.  Your response to a removed post is likely to be attributed to another persons comment (not the removed post).
> 
> A bulletin board software update I would suggest is that a note be inserted when a post was removed (if further posts have since been done).  Or you shouldn't be able to remove a post once the thread has continued activity. Or at some point block a poster that continually removes posts.



At least one specific poster that is trying to position himself/herself as a "Wyndham" expert does not want posts that s/he does not approve of to be up .  That some of them disappear, I would think, would not a surprise.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Avislo said:


> At least one specific poster that is trying to position himself/herself as a "Wyndham" expert does not want posts that s/he does not approve of to be up .  That some of them disappear, I would think, would not a surprise.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 10, 2017)

Avislo said:


> At least one specific poster that is trying to position himself/herself as a "Wyndham" expert does not want posts that s/he does not approve of to be up .  That some of them disappear, I would think, would not a surprise.



There is more to being an expert than just being able to google information that may or may not be helpful. EXPERIENCE is a key aspect. But also common sense and applicability.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 11, 2017)

In the coming weeks, your Insider will only be available on the all-new CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus member website. Register now so you don’t miss out! Thank you for your patience as we work to improve your online experience.

I will miss getting the Insider via e-mail.

It looks like a new thread will need to be created, "Club Wyndham Plus Member Website".

It will be interesting to see what the reference to "Lets make money together" in relation to the new website develops into.  I doubt that it is just referring to the new contest that was launched to get new preview website registrations.

If there are any Wyndham experts out their that are current through the rolling out of the new website, input would be interesting.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 11, 2017)

Avislo said:


> In the coming weeks, your Insider will only be available on the all-new CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus member website. Register now so you don’t miss out! Thank you for your patience as we work to improve your online experience.
> 
> I will miss getting the Insider via e-mail.
> 
> ...



lets see if we can all resist commenting on this and let the thread die 

Or better yet watch Robert keep it going by posting under his various user names


----------



## Avislo (Apr 11, 2017)

ronparise said:


> lets see if we can all resist commenting on this and let the thread die
> 
> Or better yet watch Robert keep it going by posting under his various user names



You are unjustly attributing me to other screen names on this thread or unjustly attributing them to me.


----------



## whitewater (Apr 12, 2017)

If you block him life is grand on the Tug site.  Funny now reading this thread with him not active.  Rather one sided as all conversations have been with him thus far.   

Try the block and life gets so much better.  

PS.  Thumbs up Guy!


----------



## Avislo (Apr 13, 2017)

Account review email [Accts. suspended] happyhopian

Page 70 of the above thread has related discussions.

The Ownership Details section of the Website is getting much more stable and accurate on the contracts listed in a multiple owner situation.  Mostly showing the correct number of contracts under each owner at this point.

Owner Care advises that the automatic upgrade feature will be immediate in conjunction with the Website.


----------



## comicbookman (Apr 13, 2017)

whitewater, you are correct.  The block does make everything better!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 13, 2017)

comicbookman said:


> whitewater, you are correct.  The block does make everything better!



how do you block someone?  Or it that the same thing as ignore setting?


----------



## Avislo (Apr 13, 2017)

Appears to be different than the ignore functions.  Whatever they are doing is causing problems with TUG access but their are ways around it.  I can still post etc.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 14, 2017)

*Just attended my first Owner's Update and hopefully my last*

The above thread just showed up on a Sales Meeting out of New York.  Based on the changes I am seeing as the site changes, there is nothing to indicate that this is coming to pass.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone else attend recent updates that are discussing the new website and/or changes being rolled out with it?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 15, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Interesting... with an older version that another forum uses, you would still see it...


I only discovered this because I sometimes view hidden content. I have enough people in the Wyndham community on the list that sometimes the threads make no sense.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 15, 2017)

I cantdo it... Its like trying to ignore a train wreck.... I just gotta watch   and offer my help if I can


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 15, 2017)

bnoble said:


> I only discovered this because I sometimes view hidden content. I have enough people in the Wyndham community on the list that sometimes the threads make no sense.



That's why I don't use the ignore list.  While I might get annoyed at certain posters, the irritation passes.  And in time becomes somewhat amusing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Apr 15, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> That's why I don't use the ignore list.  While I might get annoyed at certain posters, the irritation passes.  And in time becomes somewhat amusing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope his useless posts pass and become more coherent.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 15, 2017)

whitewater said:


> I hope his useless posts pass and become more coherent.



But they do result in hilarious posts like yours.  And of course "thumbs up guy" makes an appearance from time to time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Apr 15, 2017)

whitewater said:


> I hope his useless posts pass and become more coherent.



I would ask the harassment cease and desist.


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 15, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I would ask the harassment cease and desist.


Yea lets pick on another guy, you going to be happy then.  The e will pick a guy with some L's in his name.

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Apr 15, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> Yea lets pick on another guy, you going to be happy then.  The e will pick a guy with some L's in his name.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk



Already happening.  Unexplained things happening at house and to computer.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 16, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I



"Avislo, post: I would ask the harassment cease and desist."



raygo123 said:


> Yea lets pick on another guy, you going to be happy then.  The e will pick a guy with some L's in his name.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk



"Avislo, post: Already happening.  Unexplained things happening at house and to computer."

So, you are attributing issues with your computer and (haunted?) house to TUG members?!

Do you have an affinity for tin foil fashion items?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## whitewater (Apr 16, 2017)

ronparise said:


>



LMFAO!!!

pS.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 19, 2017)

> "In my direct communication with Wyndham. Resale points will still receive VIP treatment.
> 
> The first change coming will only effect the accounts with a lot of contracts under one membership.
> 
> ...


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Appears to be different than the ignore functions.  Whatever they are doing is causing problems with TUG access but their are ways around it.  I can still post etc.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I would ask the harassment cease and desist.



raygo123, I mean Avislo, has it ever occurred to you that YOU are the harasser?


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 19, 2017)

Will someone splain to dis guy I'm not him?

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Apr 19, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> Will someone splain to dis guy I'm not him?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk



Trust me, you are not having a identity crises.  You just apparently crossed the network of posters.  I am avislo.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 19, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> raygo123, I mean Avislo, has it ever occurred to you that YOU are the harasser?



You can stop picking on raygo123 now.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avislo said:


> You can stop picking on raygo123 now.


----------



## comicbookman (Apr 19, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 3662



Dagger1,

While Raygo can be rather convoluted, I don't think he is RR longwell.  Unlike avislo, raygo occasionally makes sense.  I defer to Ron and others with more experience to make an informed conclusion on whether they are one and the same.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 19, 2017)

comicbookman said:


> Dagger1,
> 
> While Raygo can be rather convoluted, I don't think he is RR longwell.  Unlike avislo, raygo occasionally makes sense.  I defer to Ron and others with more experience to make an informed conclusion on whether they are one and the same.


Good to know!!


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 19, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Good to know!!



If it walks like a duck.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 19, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> If it walks like a duck.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know...


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 20, 2017)

Beyond the problem of inaccurate info posted, this is the real danger of allowing someone to use multiple TUG accts. You start to wonder about any poster that has a less than lucid moment.


----------



## pagosajim (Apr 20, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> "thumbs up guy" image removed to help make a point



dagger1 - This nonsense of posting the animated image has become EQUALLY AS ANNOYING as Avislo's inane responses.

Fairly certain I don't stand alone here.  Please try to curtail the activity and let the discussions go on without even more distractions...


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 20, 2017)

pagosajim said:


> dagger1 - This nonsense of posting the animated image has become EQUALLY AS ANNOYING as Avislo's inane responses.
> 
> Fairly certain I don't stand alone here.  Please try to curtail the activity and let the discussions go on without even more distractions...



Sorry Jim.  You've totally missed the point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Apr 20, 2017)

Here is the real point.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory_supplement1718/


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 20, 2017)

No p


pagosajim said:


> dagger1 - This nonsense of posting the animated image has become EQUALLY AS ANNOYING as Avislo's inane responses.
> 
> Fairly certain I don't stand alone here.  Please try to curtail the activity and let the discussions go on without even more distractions...



No problem


----------



## bnoble (Apr 20, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> No problem


Thanks, I appreciate it as well.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2017)

There have been a couple reports today of personal attacks against one poster.  This thread in particular has strayed too far off topic for the moderators to even try to clean it up, so it's being closed.

Please try to remember the TUG Rules and as has been suggested in this thread, use the Ignore feature if you just can't stop yourself from breaking them.  (To ignore, simply click on the TUGger's name over there <-- and then click "Ignore.")  Mods/Admin do not routinely read every post/thread but we do all see reports immediately on signing in.  If you have questions about the rules and how they may specifically apply to anyone, click on "Report" in the post that raised your questions and add your comments so that the moderators/admin will see them.  Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2017)

ill post this here as a final warning for all involved.

Stop posting for the sole purpose of being annoying or insulting (goes both ways).


mods are tired of it...admins are tired of it...and new members cant wade thru all the nonsense to read the legitimate information contained in the post.

vs shelling out warnings anymore, folks will just be suspended.


----------

